# Koran angelfish has problem with eyes!



## krisi6ka

Hi guys! My Koran Angelfish has problem with eyes- 3 days ago it became cloudy and fish try to hide her face in life rocks what she didn't do before.I don't know what a reason?help,please.
My tank water parametrs are: 
-Nitrate-38
-Nitrite-0.5
-pH-8.4
-Alkalinity-250
-Chlorine-0
-Ammonia-0
I have 48 pounds of Life Rocks from which 23 pounds I bought and put in tank 3 days ago.mY TANK IS 75 gallons
-I feed my fish 2 times in day with mysti shrimp,or krill,or silwerside
I put in water 5 days ago Prime-reduser of ammonia and nitrate.
I have this fish about 3 weeks-all was ok early.
Any ideas? Should I change a water and how much %?

Thank you!)))


----------



## KendraMc

while i don't know much about saltwater, aren't your nitrite and nitrate levels higher than they should be? could that have something to do with it?


----------



## luvsfish

Did you cure the live rock that you placed in the tank 3 days ago? If you did not, that could be the problem.


----------



## krisi6ka

No,i didn't cure.Is it important? I think these live rocks is ok,all my fish are fine,just koran angel fish not good.And what I have to do to cure live rocks?


----------



## luvsfish

If you bought the live rock at the local pet store, you'll be ok, if you ordered it online, you definitely need to cure it. I could tell you how to do it, but I would have to write a book. You can google it.


----------



## krisi6ka

I bought it in fish store,after 40 minuts of buying i put in tank.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Both eyes is a bad sign. While your Nitrates are high they are not in the dangerous levels for a fish only tank. A water change could help. I would change 25%.
Popeye In Saltwater Fish: Identification, Causes & Treatments
Popeye Fish Disease


----------



## Pasfur

KendraMc said:


> while i don't know much about saltwater, aren't your nitrite and nitrate levels higher than they should be? could that have something to do with it?


I don't see the levels mentioned above to be problematic. Nitrites almost always register on a saltwater kit and are not the least problematic at that level. Nitrates at 38ppm might cause a problem in a reef, but certainly wouldn't cause this problem so quickly.

There are 2 very common causes of eye problems in large angelfish (and pufferfish). These are wounds inflicted in capture and/or transport, and secondly, alkalinity fluctuations. It appears that you did not quarantine your newly purchased fish, so guessing as to the quality of care during capture and shipping is virtually impossible. As such, I would look at 2 potential thoughts.

First, if the damage was caused to the eye before purchase, there is probably nothing you can do about it now. If you have a quarantine / hospital tank, you can remove the fish to the isolation tank and treat accordingly, but it is probably not going to be effective.

Second, if we assume the eyes are showing stress from alkalinity swings, we can take quick action to fix this issue and hope the immunity of the fish is strong. You should be adjusting alkalinity with a buffer, by testing for both alkalinity and calcium and using a 2 part additive to adjust both. If you are not familiar with this process, there is a very detailed article in our reference library, located here:
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...calcium-testing-important-every-marine-33079/

I hope this helps. If you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## christina21maria

wow its really amazing fish Pictures !
I am to much happy to see these Nice Pictures ! Thanks to you sharing this !


----------



## Logansbloodyclaw

looks like cloudy eye (bacteria infection) which is normaly a secondary infection caused by poor water quialty or strees, treatment in normal myxasin, which is reef safe if used as stated on instruction's , also garlic based food is good to help boost immune system, and multi vitaims..


----------



## Pearl2011

Water change would help probably (has helped me with fin rot in the past). I am unfamiliar with saltwater tanks, but maybe its the live rock? And your nItrite should be 0.


----------



## wseidl515

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sidluckman

I would treat this fish separately in another tank with an antibiotic/antifungal and see if that will help. Your tank (75 gallons) will only be adequate for a couple years. This fish and the eel are both producers of lots of waste. I don't recall if you said how often you do water changes; I recommend weekly, upgrade circulation in the tank with propeller pumps and increase skimming, none of which can hurt.

Hope this fish pulls through, but I doubt the infection will clear without intervention. Still this is a hardy species, and it's amazing what fish are capable of. This is one of my favorite angels: good luck!


----------

